# Limestone Blues Festival



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

It's the time of year for blues in Kingston. This year's lineup includes James Cotton and Sonny Landreth. It's an amazing deal at $10 for a weekend's worth of shows. If you've got nothing else better to do you can catch my band playing in Confederation Park at 6:00 Friday. Come up and say 'hi' :wave: - I'll be the guy with the 4-stringed Fender.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Baconator said:


> It's the time of year for blues in Kingston. This year's lineup includes James Cotton and Sonny Landreth. It's an amazing deal at $10 for a weekend's worth of shows. If you've got nothing else better to do you can catch my band playing in Confederation Park at 6:00 Friday. Come up and say 'hi' :wave: - I'll be the guy with the 4-stringed Fender.



Hadn't planned on going down on Friday night, however.... maybe look ya up if I do make it on Friday night. ( what is your band's name):rockon2:

Plan on spending saturday there..

Steve
Loyal Blues Fellowship ( belleville ont)


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

*Do not* miss Sonny Landreth. Saw him in Montreal a couple years ago... I still get goosebumps thinking of that show. 

Pete


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> *Do not* miss Sonny Landreth. Saw him in Montreal a couple years ago... I still get goosebumps thinking of that show.
> 
> Pete


+1 on the quote! Sonny is one of the most amazing slide players around. If you are in that area...check him out!


----------

